# what single piece of equipment?



## BubblesBlue (Jun 29, 2010)

My four wheeler. Everyone here would be lost if we didn't have one. xD


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

BubblesBlue said:


> My four wheeler. Everyone here would be lost if we didn't have one. xD


 1 of the auctions I'm going to on June 14 has a '09 Polaris Sportsman 400 HO...any thoughts on this?


----------



## BubblesBlue (Jun 29, 2010)

Hmmm. I think it would be a good investment, however you may want to see how high it goes and what the regular price is for the four wheeler. At auctions, the prices can sometimes get out of hand.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

GRAB that Polaris, you will be soooo glad you have it once you do. I can't live without my 4 wheeler for 97% of my chores. It pulls the manure spreader, the feed cart, runs me out to the street to check my mail, can be used as a hot walker and exerciser, I just can't live without it!


----------



## cowboy bowhunter (Mar 15, 2012)

Im always looking to upgrade my equipment. I still have a few peices of equipment that arnt green yet. haha.


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

cowboy bowhunter said:


> Im always looking to upgrade my equipment. I still have a few peices of equipment that arnt green yet. haha.


 LOL I've only owned the ranch for 3 years so I'm still trying to figure how to make the work load "less" so I can enjoy the horses more. Sounds like a 4 wheeler is a def possibility. and BTW CB what pieces of equipment aren't even green yet?


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I adore my Polaris!

I have a cart, water tank and most importantly chains and a snowplow for it. Heaven is when it's 5 degrees out and I can take it straight from my insulated garage out to feed/water all the animals, plowing along the way, then head back, plow my half-mile loop driveway for the school bus (if I plow, she will pick up at my front door) and be back in the warm house in less than 45mins.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Can't live without our tractor and mule.


----------



## Rancher6 (May 9, 2012)

Cant live without a lot of stuff and it would take too long to write it all down. I guess the truck, the tractor and its implements and the trailers would top the list. But I find myself blessing generators, compressors, barbed wire, chainsaws, power augers, PVC, WD40, ducttape, PC-11 marine epoxy and a host of other things that make my life a little easier.


----------



## Debbiesgypsy (Feb 1, 2012)

Those little 4 Wheelers may be handy. But a good tractor will be your best investment. What ever you do dont waste your money on the little ford 9N 2N or 8N tractors. Get a tractor with live PTO and Hydraulics.


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

My Ford 1910 and power auger are AMAZING! Box blade, bush hog, tiller, spreader, turning plow. All these things help me on the farm so much! Chainsaws, atv, small trailers also help a ton. Your atv can stretch fences haul a trailer for various tasks, help you get sacks of feed out to the barn in case it rains alot and the ground is to soft to hold a truck.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

We do not have an ATV, but we do have an electric golf cart with a lift kit and off road tires and it is wonderful for a whole host of farm chores. I really appreciate not having another small engine to maintain or something else to keep fuel in. 

I will never own a tractor with out a bucket or front end loader, ever again. It doubles or triples the usefullness of the tractor. (We have a Ford 3930)

DH is itching to put a 4 in 1 bucket on the tractor instead of the standard bucket. The 4 in 1 requires another hydraulic line, because you can open and close the bucket and use it like a claw to pick things up. Very handy when you don't have someone on the ground to help you.


----------



## cowboy bowhunter (Mar 15, 2012)

eclipseranch said:


> LOL I've only owned the ranch for 3 years so I'm still trying to figure how to make the work load "less" so I can enjoy the horses more. Sounds like a 4 wheeler is a def possibility. and BTW CB what pieces of equipment aren't even green yet?


I have a hay rake that is a new holland. A manure spreader, brush hog isnt green. haha 
My green stuff is 45 horse power tractor, 25 horse power tractor. Baler, haybine.
Four wheelers are nice but i would go with a rtv, that has a back to put bales on. I have a kabota.


----------

